

Bill Gates calls Microsoft's smartphone strategy 'clearly' a mistake - chris_wot
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2013/02/nokia-if-microsoft-chairman-bill-gates-calls-microsofts-smartphone-strategy-clearly-a-mistake-and-on.html

======
chris_wot
It's interesting that the Chairman doesn't consider that Ballmer's strategy
was very sound. Something tells me that Ballmer has been pushed to go.

